# Where Can I buy pre- printed heat transfers



## poochokid (Sep 9, 2012)

Pro World inc sells pre printed heat transfers. I would like to know some other places that sell them also. Places that have a large inventory of all different kinds.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Art Brands


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I know, Proworld has the largest selection anywhere because the distribute many brands....


----------



## poochokid (Sep 9, 2012)

Is pro world the only place the is to buy pre-printed transfers it seams like it is. But there must be someone who knows of other places that sell them.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can go to the individual manufacturers....
- Airwaves....
- Springhill Wholesale.....
- Global Impressions....
- X-IT Inc....
- Wildside....
- Dowling Graphics....
- Art Brands.....
- Barbour & Company....


----------



## poochokid (Sep 9, 2012)

I will check out those manufacturers 

Thank you very much Royce
sincerely Scott


----------

